# Hey Zuse



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

Anything interesting happen today?


----------



## Zuse (Nov 17, 2012)

Craigslist Hack said:


> Anything interesting happen today?


No... i got an email today about the inhouse CE not adding in discounts, they gave me a work around. im having a big fight with RNM about lawyers wanting to come after me after the insurance company gave them the bird..

Why whats up.

I just got back in the office


----------



## Zuse (Nov 17, 2012)

Hey great chat today, well did you get things straightened out ...

put my email in your PM after we talked too.

here is the link you asked for.

http://www.astorlando.com/Pages/default.aspx

I went with this guy because of the low cost start up, plus once your up and running you can buy the products any where online not just from him. And he and his team have a solid rep behind them. Watch the video.

we are pushing this on sellers and brokers as a low cost solution as apposed to a complete tear out of cabinets and counter top.

Its a vary cheap alternative, we have photos to show before and afters and a page with cost to help sell the product,not end all be all but it helps with the line up of services.


Was that a hell of a story with lps or what...


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

Zuse said:


> Hey great chat today, well did you get things straightened out ...
> 
> put my email in your PM after we talked too.
> 
> ...


Your story blows mine away. I would have quit and never looked back. You handled it well and it seems like it's working out for you. 

I never heard back from LPS on why Payroll didn't come this week but I did get an email saying they were having some issues. I really like the people there but I'm not sure how much longer I can tolerate the company.


----------



## Zuse (Nov 17, 2012)

The check is in the mail, check with your bank to see when your funds are available... LOL, their losing it..they have broken their trust over this issues.

Some off us are going to walk i tell you..


----------



## S&Kpropertyservices (Feb 19, 2013)

Zuse said:


> http://www.astorlando.com/Pages/default.aspx
> 
> I went with this guy because of the low cost start up, plus once your up and running you can buy the products any where online not just from him. And he and his team have a solid rep behind them. Watch the video.
> 
> ...


I apologize for jumping into your conversation, but I'm curious how you're liking working with these guys? Would love any feedback you can give me. We've been looking into them as well. Feel free to PM if you'd prefer to discuss that way.

Thanks!


----------



## Zuse (Nov 17, 2012)

S&Kpropertyservices said:


> I apologize for jumping into your conversation, but I'm curious how you're liking working with these guys? Would love any feedback you can give me. We've been looking into them as well. Feel free to PM if you'd prefer to discuss that way.
> 
> Thanks!


We use the products, so far the one contractor i have doing the counter tops, cabinets, floors has worked out quite well, Mr Hittle himself has talk to us and helped out. But the truth is he makes his money off paints, the start up cost was low and he has nice fallowing. I myself couldn't find any bad reports on him or his company, they even gave me 5 contacts currently using the system.

He is not the only one.. so do your home work, read the reviews on the Youtube video. make sure you have some demand for the product. Wife and me make a good team, she sales, i train the contractor on how to do the work. We don't charge as much as he recommends, about 150.00 or less per average job, we fill like we can raise the price later on when the customer base improves.

Now the crystal ball part:The P&P business is changing very rapidly, liability issues are the flavor of the month and they are having a chilling effect on the industry, the personal ram-factions are just now beginning to whine their way threw the system. You really have to have balls of steel and very hard heart to stay in it and make a living. Not saying it cant be done because im doing it and make a vary good living at it but im the exception no the rule.

Its just not our P&P industry that is changing but every business is having to change, when i look down the road i see budgets getting tighter and less money over all. So my plan is to continue to build up a local servicing company of home owners on a personal bases, with as many services a i can manage.


"DD" = Definition of *DUE DILIGENCE*. 1: the care that a reasonable person exercises to avoid harm to other persons or their property . 2: research and analysis of a company ...

Hope this helps sorry to stray of the subject some.
Zuse


----------



## S&Kpropertyservices (Feb 19, 2013)

Thanks for the info. I've done a ton of looking into both the company and him personally and can't find anything negative, except 2 BBB complaints, but 2 isn't that horrible..there's always going to be a handful on unhappy people. I hadn't thought to ask him for contacts already doing it, which is why I thought I'd ask your opinion. 

Is the process pretty straight forward, at least for someone with a construction background? Do you feel good about putting your name behind the finished product?

Sounds like you & your wife have a similar operation to what we'll run. I handle the office and will do sales while my husband first learns how to do it and then trains one of our guys on the process.

I have a few broker contacts that I've discussed it with and they both seem very excited about it. Hard to believe one of them didn't know resurfacing was an option since we have a few other companies doing it here. 

I completely agree with you about P&P. We've only been in the game about 4 years and currently make a decent living, but I've already seen the decline. Lots of "do more work for the same pay". The number of full PCR requests with bids getting tacked on to our grass cut orders is ridiculous, for example. Our goal for this year is to start branching out into the private owner/broker market more and feel like this service will be a good one to add to our line-up. Not looking to cut out all P&P right off the bat, but it sure would be nice to be able to start phasing out a little bit! :thumbsup:

Thanks again!


----------

